# 2 armies for sale.



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone I have my old stuff I'm lookin to ship off and was wondering the roundabouts for resell of my lot, if you're interested in anything lemme know via here or pm. 

Tyranids:
Hive tyrant (metal, top arms open)
Brood lord(metal)
6 gene stealers
3 metal zoanthropes
6 warriors with bottom arms open
2 carnifex
Spare carnifex legs
3 metal raveners
Custom converted tervigon
15 ranged gaunts
16 combat gaunts

Tau empire:
Codex
Battlesuit commander
3 broadsides
6 stealth suits
5 battle suits
3 paranahas
Devilfish tank
Hammerhead tank
18 fire warriors 

So I was wondering what each lot would go for for resale, I've never delt with resale so honest opinions only please. The nid army is retailed at around 550$ and the tau at around 525$ (roundabout prices).

Pictures of full armies to come, and both armies will come with all the bits I have for it. 

Thanks in advance! 
Raurik


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's the nids army, (6 warriors not shown because I realized i had them after the picture) Tau picture to come...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

And the Tau...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

